# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կաշառակերությունը և կոռուպցիան կրթության ոլորտում

## Armeno

Արդյո՞ք ձեր կրթահամալիրում Կաշառակերություն և կոռուպցիա կա։Պատմենք այդ մարդկանց մասին.և փորձենք մի լուծում առաջարկել, :Xeloq:

----------


## Tig

Հետաքրքիրա, էս թեման ինչի՞ա սառած...
Սա էսօր ամենակտիվ թեման պիտի լինի, քանի որ մեր վաղվա օրը այսօրվա կրթությունիցա կախված: Իսկ մեր այսօրվա կրթական համակարգը իմ կրածիքով ողբերգալի վիճակումա: Ինչոր անիմաստ բարեփոխումներ «լափած» փողերը լվալու համար… արդյունքում խեղեթյուրված սերունդ:
Հենց դպրոցիցա, որ կաշառակերությունը մտնումա մեր արյան մեջ: Չեմ ասում բոլորը, ես խոսում եմ մեծամասնության մասին: Էսօր դպրցներում դաս սովորացնելու փոխարեն «ստիպում են», որ երեխեքը գնան ավել պարապեն… Բա դասաժամը ինչի՞ համարա: Էսօր բոլոր երեխեքից անխտիր կաշառք են պահանջում քննությունների գնահատականները նշանակելու համար… Նախարարությունից պահանջում են տնօրեններից, տնօրենները՝ ուսուցիչներից, ուսուցիչները՝ աշակերտներից, աշակերտները ծնողներից, ծնողներն էլ սուսուփոս տալիս են… Ի՞նչի համար, որ երեխաս անգրագետ մնա՞: Ավելի լավա թող 2 ստանա քան, թե չիմանալով ավարտի: Թող հլը ոչ մեկը չտան էդ փողը, տեսնեմ ինչ են անելու: ինչա՞ բոլորին 2 են նշանակելու, կարողա իրանց գլխից ձեռ են քաչել… Էսօր էլի լավից վատից ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձերը այնքանա, որ հնարավորա յոլա գնալ: Դե եկեք մեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տանք էսօր յոլա գնանք, նորմալ սերունդ դաստիարակենք, որ վաղը յոլա գնալու խնդիր չունենանք, այլ մտածենք լավից ավելի լավ ապրելու մասին: Էս կաշառակերության թելը շաաատ հեռվիցա գալիս, կարելիա ասել դարերի խորքից, եկեկ մի քիչ համարձակություն հավաքենք, մեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տանք ու էդ թելը կտրենք՝ նորմալ, չխեղաթյուրված մտածելակերպով երեխեք դաստիարակենք: Ախր դրա պոտենցյալը հաստատ ունենք: Մեր թաղի մի քանի երեխեքի հետ եմ շփվում, բոլորն էլ դպրոցներում բան չեն սովորում, բայց որ մի թեթև ուղղություն ես տալից նենց խելք են դրսևորում որ ապշում ես… Մեր սերունդը շատ խելացիա ուղղակի նրան ճիշտ ուղղորդելա պետք: Շատ դժվար ու անշնորհակալ գործա կրթելը, բայց եկեք նորմալ անենք էդ գործը, որ վաղը էսօրվա պես մեր գլխներին չտանք… Մի կողմից ուսուցիչներին ու տնօրեններին եմ դիմում՝ կաշառք մի վերցրեք /նախարարներին դիմելը երևի թե անիմաստա…/ մյուս կողմից էլ ծնողներին, մի տվեք էդ անտեր փոխը… Դրանով իսկ մենք խեղաթյուրում ենք երեխեքի հոգեբանությունը…

----------

My World My Space (02.04.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես մեր բուհի մասին կարող եմ ասել: Դե սխալ կլինի, եթե ասեմ, որ ընդհանրապես չկա, բայց արդեն բավական քչացել է. նույնիսկ բավական հարուստ մարդկանց էրեխեք համալսարանից դուրս են մնում կամ էլ լիկվիդ են ընկնում, ստիպված պարապում, որ ստանան: Երբ նոր էի ընդունվել, բավական մեծ չափսերի էր հասնում կաշառակերությունը, չնայած մի դրական բան կար մեզ մոտ, որ ուրիշ տեղերում չկար: Այն է՝ եթե սովորում ես ու գիտելիք ունես, երբևէ որևէ մեկը որևէ գնահատական դնելու համար կաշառք չի ուզել: Ամեն դեպքում, ռեկտորի փոխվելուց հետո աստիճանաբար աշխատանքից հեռացվեցին ամենախոշոր կաշառակերները, իսկ որոշներն էլ սկսեցին այլևս չուտել: Հետո կաշառակերության մի նոր տեսակ ստեղծվեց. ուսանողները մասնավոր պարապում էին դասախոսների մոտ՝ այդպիսով ստանալով մյուսների համար անհասանելի գաղտնի թեստերը: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ էս տեսակը դեռ գործում է, թե արդեն վերացվել է, որովհետև վերջերս բողոքներ չեմ լսում:

----------

Katka (08.04.2010), Tig (05.04.2010), Դատարկություն (06.04.2010), Մանոն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> Ես մեր բուհի մասին կարող եմ ասել: Դե սխալ կլինի, եթե ասեմ, որ ընդհանրապես չկա, բայց արդեն բավական քչացել է. նույնիսկ բավական հարուստ մարդկանց էրեխեք համալսարանից դուրս են մնում կամ էլ լիկվիդ են ընկնում, ստիպված պարապում, որ ստանան: Երբ նոր էի ընդունվել, բավական մեծ չափսերի էր հասնում կաշառակերությունը, չնայած մի դրական բան կար մեզ մոտ, որ ուրիշ տեղերում չկար: Այն է՝ եթե սովորում ես ու գիտելիք ունես, երբևէ որևէ մեկը որևէ գնահատական դնելու համար կաշառք չի ուզել: Ամեն դեպքում, ռեկտորի փոխվելուց հետո աստիճանաբար աշխատանքից հեռացվեցին ամենախոշոր կաշառակերները, իսկ որոշներն էլ սկսեցին այլևս չուտել: Հետո կաշառակերության մի նոր տեսակ ստեղծվեց. ուսանողները մասնավոր պարապում էին դասախոսների մոտ՝ այդպիսով ստանալով մյուսների համար անհասանելի գաղտնի թեստերը: Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ էս տեսակը դեռ գործում է, թե արդեն վերացվել է, որովհետև վերջերս բողոքներ չեմ լսում:


Իսկ որ բուհի մասինա խոսքը՞՞

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լեզվի պետականը մոտենում է… Բոլորը միաբերան հայտարարում են, որ իրենք ոչ մի կոպեկ չեն տալու, բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ: Հատկապես հանձնաժողովի նախագահի  համբավն ու նախորդ տարիների շրջանավարտների պրակտիկան հաշվի առնելով…

----------

Tig (05.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մեր համալսարանում քչացելա կաշառքը ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե քչացելա այլ ավելի զգոն են, ամեն մարդուց չեն վերձնում, բայց հիմնականում թե սովորեցիր կստանաս եթե իհարկե դասախոսի հայրիկը չես լացացրել :LOL: 
Ինձ թվում է տվողն էլ վերձնողն էլ իրենց մեղքի բաժինը ունեն հիմա չեմ կարա ասեմ ով ա ավելի շատ մեղավոր, որ չմտածեք բարոյական խրատներ եմ կարդում  արդարության համար ասեմ, որ դասախոսին խաբելով էլ եմ ստացել, կաշառքով էլ, ինչ ֆինտ կա աշխարհի վրա փորձել եմ :LOL: (հասկանում եմ, որ գլխիս հիմա շան լափ եք թափելու բարոյախրատական առակներով, բայց դե կարայի էտ էլ չասեի :Wink: )

----------

Tig (05.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ճիշտա բուհերում որոշ դրական տեղաշարժ կա, բայց դպրոցներում… ինձ թվումա հակառակը՝ գնալով ավելիյա վատանում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ որ բուհի մասինա խոսքը՞՞


ԵՊԲՀ

----------


## Ալիք

Իսկ երեխայի հոգեբանությունը չի խեղաթյուրվում, եթե դասարանումը ինքը անտեսվում է ուսուցչի կողմից կամ իր ցույց տված գիտելիքների դիմաց զգալիորեն ցածր է գնահատվում կամ նման մի ուրիշ բան

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ երեխայի հոգեբանությունը չի խեղաթյուրվում, եթե դասարանումը ինքը անտեսվում է ուսուցչի կողմից կամ իր ցույց տված գիտելիքների դիմաց զգալիորեն ցածր է գնահատվում կամ նման մի ուրիշ բան


Իհարկե խեղաթյուրվումա, բայց էլ ավելիյա խեղաթյուրրվում էն ժամանակ, երբ երեխան «իմանումա», որ ուսուցչի կողմից ուշադրության արժանանալու և իր գիտելիքներին համարժեք գնահատական ստանալու համար պիտի «վճարի»…

----------


## Ալիք

Ես իհարկե դեմ եմ կաշառակերությանը, աշխատում եմ դրան չդիմել
 հարցը նրանում է, որ կուզենայի որ այս քննարկումը լոկ մկների ժողով չլիներ..

----------


## Tig

> Ես իհարկե դեմ եմ կաշառակերությանը, աշխատում եմ դրան չդիմել
>  հարցը նրանում է, որ կուզենայի որ այս քննարկումը լոկ մկների ժողով չլիներ..


Այսինքն…

----------


## Ալիք

Այսինքն շատ վատ երևույթ է, և պետք է պայքարել դրա դեմ:

----------


## Tig

> Այսինքն շատ վատ երևույթ է, և պետք է պայքարել դրա դեմ:


Իսկ ի՞նչ առաջարկներ ունես…

----------


## Katka

> Այսինքն շատ վատ երևույթ է, և պետք է պայքարել դրա դեմ:


Մի բան կարող եմ փաստել. գնալով կաշառակերությունը կրթության բնագավառում նվազում է: 
Ես ՀՊՏՀ-ում նկատել եմ, որ անցնելով կրեդիտային համակարգին եւ ուսանողներին հնարավորություն ընձեռելով իրենց հաճախումների, համակարգչային թեսթերի եւ գրավոր փաստացի թեսթերի միջոցով ստանալ իրենց գնահատականը՝ դասախոսին հնարավորինս հեռացրել են կաշառք վերցնելուց: Համակարգը լավն է, կարող եմ ասել, եթե աշխատի, աշխատացնեն ու որակյալ կադրեր հավաքեն, հստակ _դասախոս-ուսանող_ շփումը կլինի գիտելիքի ու սովորելու նպատակով: Էսօր այս ոլորտում գնալով կոռուպցիան հնարավորինս նվազել է; էսօր ուսանողներն ավելի պահանջկոտ են դառել, թեեւ ոչ գիտելիքի, բայց այնուամենայնիվ չգիտելիքով դասախոսին կարողանում են կաղապարների մեջ դնել ու պահանջել իրենց փողի դիմաց գիտելիք, գնահատական: Մի տենդենց էլ եմ նկատել՝ դա կոռուպցիայի կենտրոնացումն է մեկ-երկու՝որոշող, _ֆիգուրային_ մարդկանց ձեռքում, բայց դե ...
Նաեւ, օրինակ, ՀՊՏՀ-ում ասպիրանտական տեղերի թվաքանակը նվազել է այս տարի, դե իսկ դա կոռուպցիայի լավ էլ աղբյուր էր: :Smile: 
Ընենց որ մեր վախտերով, ջահելներ ջան :Jpit: ,կոռուպցիան էս ոլորտում ավելի մեծ էր, հետո միակ, ու հստակ պայքարի ձեւը բարձրաձայնելն է, խոսալն է, բողոքելն է: Կուրսով հավաքվում եք ու լուծում եք տալիս, այլ հարց է, որ ձեզ էլ՝ուսանողներիդ, ձեռք չի տալիս կոռուպցիայի վերացումը: :Smile:

----------

Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> .......... հետո միակ, ու հստակ պայքարի ձեւը բարձրաձայնելն է, խոսալն է, բողոքելն է: .........


Ըհը, հասանք… :Smile: 
Ճիշտա, ես առաջին հերթին անհանգստացած եմ դպրոցներում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին ու քո առաջարկը միանշանակ ընդունելիա: Այսինքն ծնողները պիտի հավաքվեն բարձրաձայնեն, խոսան, բողոքեն… Այլ հարց է, թե ով պիտի իրար գլուխ հավաքի ծնողներին… :Think: 

հ.գ. կարողա՞ ծնողներինելա ձեռ տալիս կոռուպցիոն իրավիճակը… :Shok:

----------


## Katka

> Ըհը, հասանք…
> Ճիշտա, ես առաջին հերթին անհանգստացած եմ դպրոցներում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին ու քո առաջարկը միանշանակ ընդունելիա: Այսինքն ծնողները պիտի հավաքվեն բարձրաձայնեն, խոսան, բողոքեն… Այլ հարց է, թե ով պիտի իրար գլուխ հավաքի ծնողներին…
> 
> հ.գ. կարողա՞ ծնողներինելա ձեռ տալիս կոռուպցիոն իրավիճակը…


Տենց շա՞տ է դպրոցներում կաշառակերությունը: Մեր ժամանակ չէի զգում: Միասական քննությունների արդյու՞նքն է, թե՞ ոնց: Ուրիշ տեղերում չգիտեմ, բայց Ղափանից տեղյակ եմ, չեմ լսել տենց բաներ, նենց ճնշում են մարզպետարանից: Եսիմ է:
Ծնողը չառաջարկի՝ չեն էլ վերցնի: Ստեփանին պետք է կարմիր դիպլոմ, բնական է ... Ամեն դեպքում, օրինակ, մարզերում այլ է, կարծում եմ :Xeloq:

----------

Tig (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Մանոն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես երբեք կաշառք չեմ տվել ո՛չ դպրոցում, ո՛չ էլ ինստիտուտում: 
Իմ կարծիքով ամեն տեղ էլ կա էդ երևույթը, բայց ես չեմ մեղադրում դասախոսներին: Եթե էդ ուսանողը ընդհանրապես չի հաճախում դասերին ու վերջում էլ ոչ մի բան չի պատասխանում, ուրեմն դասախոսին պետք չի մեղադրել, որ կաշառք ա վերցնում: Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ, որ ծնողների սխալն ա: 
Ոչ մի անգամ էլ մեր մոտ կաշառք տվողները չտվողներից բարձր գնահատական չեն ստանում հաստատ: Հիմնականում կաշառք են տալիս դուրս մնալու վտանգի տակ հայտնվածները:  :Smile:

----------

Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տենց շա՞տ է դպրոցներում կաշառակերությունը: Մեր ժամանակ չէի զգում: Միասական քննությունների արդյու՞նքն է, թե՞ ոնց: Ուրիշ տեղերում չգիտեմ, բայց Ղափանից տեղյակ եմ, չեմ լսել տենց բաներ, նենց ճնշում են մարզպետարանից: Եսիմ է:
> Ծնողը չառաջարկի՝ չեն էլ վերցնի: Ստեփանին պետք է կարմիր դիպլոմ, բնական է ... Ամեն դեպքում, օրինակ, մարզերում այլ է, կարծում եմ


Մեր վախտ էլ դպրոցներում համարյա թե չկար կաշառակերություն: Իսկ հիմա ահավոր մեծ մասշտաբներիյա հասնում: ԲՈՒՀ-երի տեղը դպրոցներից են հանում… Մենակ քննությունների համար ահագին փողեր են հավաքում: Ընթացքում բան չեն սովորացնում, վերջում էլ վախացնում են, թե դուք չեք կարա քննությունները հանձնեք՝ «բերեք մուծվեք»… Ճիշտա ոչ բոլորը , բայց մեծամասնությունը տենցա...

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ 10-րդ դասարանում տնօրենի համար պարտադիր փող չէիք հավաքո՞ւմ: Դա կաշա՞ռք չի  :Think: :

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Իսկ 10-րդ դասարանում տնօրենի համար պարտադիր փող չէիք հավաքո՞ւմ: Դա կաշա՞ռք չի :


Մենք չենք հավաքել: Ուրիշ դպրոցներում չգիտեմ ոնց ա, մեր մոտ տենց բան չկար:   :Smile:

----------

Tig (08.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ 10-րդ դասարանում տնօրենի համար պարտադիր փող չէիք հավաքո՞ւմ: Դա կաշա՞ռք չի :


Մենք էլ չենք հանաքել: Ես 1996-ին եմ ավարտել՝ տենց բան չկար… Շատ շատ մարտի 8-ին, կամ ուսուցիչների օրը մի թեթեև նվեր առնեինք, ու կարծում եմ, որ դա կաշառք չի:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Մենք էլ չենք հանաքել: Ես 1996-ին եմ ավարտել՝ տենց բան չկար… Շատ շատ մարտի 8-ին, կամ ուսուցիչների օրը մի թեթեև նվեր առնեինք, ու կարծում եմ, որ դա կաշառք չի:


 Եթե ստիպողաբար ա արվում, ուրեմն կաշառք ա: Հա, կարող ա երեխեքը ուզում են իրենց ուսուցչուհիներին ու տնօրենին նվերներ անել էդ տոներին, բայց եթե ամբողջ դպրոցում հայտնի ա, որ էսինչ տոնին տնօրենին էսքան գումար ա տալիս ամեն դասարան, ուրեմն արդեն կաշառք ա:

----------


## Tig

> Եթե ստիպողաբար ա արվում, ուրեմն կաշառք ա: Հա, կարող ա երեխեքը ուզում են իրենց ուսուցչուհիներին ու տնօրենին նվերներ անել էդ տոներին, բայց եթե ամբողջ դպրոցում հայտնի ա, որ էսինչ տոնին տնօրենին էսքան գումար ա տալիս ամեն դասարան, ուրեմն արդեն կաշառք ա:


Համաձայն եմ: Եթե ստիպողաբարա… Բայց մեր ժամանակ ստիպողաբար չէր

----------


## Ալիք

Բուհերում կաշառքի զզվելի գործը ընդունելության ժամանակ է իրեն ցույց տալիս: Օրինակ ես բուհ ընդունվեցի շատ բարձր բալերով, վճարովի համակարգում, անվճար ընկնելու համար պակասում էր ընդամենը մեկ բալ; այնինչ անվճար տեղերն էին անցել նույնիսկ կարդալ չիմացողները..Իսկ սովորելու ընթացքում սովորողը կարող է հանգիստ սովորել և ավարտել, որովհետև կաշառքով ստանում են միայն հազիվ խղճուկ երեքները..
Իսկ այ դպրոցում ճիշտ եք նշում, ներկայումս շատ վատ իրավիճակ է. կան ուսուցիչներ, որ դասարանում երեխային ուշադրություն են դարձնում ուղիղ համեմատական այն բանին, թե ծնողն ինչ "ուշադրության" է արժանացնում այդ ուսուցչին; Արդյունքում նրանք, որ որոշել են կաշառք չտալ անտեսվում են, իսկ երեխայի վրա առաջին հերթին ազդում է իր հանդեպ և իր աշխատանքի հանդեպ ցուցաբերած ուշադրությունը, եթե դա թերագնահատվում է, երեխային չես կարող ոչինչ բացատրել, նա առաջին հերթին զգում է և շատ վատ է ադրադառնում նրա սովորելու ձգտման վրա: 
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ իրոք շատ ցավալի երևույթ է հատկապես դպրոցի հատկապես ցածր դասարաններում, ու  չգիտեմ ինչպես բայց մի բան պետք է արվի, ասնեք, օրինակ, ակումբը կցել ինչ-որ ազդեցիկ օղակի և հաշվի առնել ֆորումում դատապարտվող երևույթները :Blush:

----------

Tig (09.04.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

խոսեմ մեր բուհից, պոլիտեխնիկից։
Ուրեմն, որ ասեմ, թե նման բաներ չկա մեր մոտ, ապա սխալ կլինի, բայց ահագին քիչա։ Իհարկե կան ահավոր կաշառակեր ամբիոններ։ Բայց հետն էլ կան ընենց ամբիոնի վարիչներ կամ դասախոսներ, որ մի հատ նման բանի մասին ակնարկ էլ անի մարդ , ապա ուսդանողը կդառնա էդ մադու աչքի գրողը։

----------

Tig (09.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Բուհերում կաշառքի զզվելի գործը ընդունելության ժամանակ է իրեն ցույց տալիս: Օրինակ ես բուհ ընդունվեցի շատ բարձր բալերով, վճարովի համակարգում, անվճար ընկնելու համար պակասում էր ընդամենը մեկ բալ; այնինչ անվճար տեղերն էին անցել նույնիսկ կարդալ չիմացողները..Իսկ սովորելու ընթացքում սովորողը կարող է հանգիստ սովորել և ավարտել, որովհետև կաշառքով ստանում են միայն հազիվ խղճուկ երեքները..


Էսքանը կարդալուց հետո կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ իսկապես մարզերում լավ ա վիճակը: Երևի նրանով ա լավ, որ չեն կարողանում անվճար տեղերը վաճառեն, որովհետև քիչ ա տեղերը: Բա, որ վաճառեն ու հանկարծ մի խելոքը գա ու շատ լավ գրավոր գրի, ի՞նչ պիտի անեն:  :Think:  
Այ վճարովիի մասին ես էլ նույնը կասեմ, որ շատերը փողով են ընդունվում, որովհետև մեր կուրսում էլ կան էնպիսի ուսանողներ, որ ես ապշում էի, թե ոնց են կարողացել ընդունվեն:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

Ինձ թվում է տվողն էլ վերձնողն էլ իրենց մեղքի բաժինը ունեն հիմա չեմ կարա ասեմ ով ա ավելի շատ մեղավոր, որ չմտածեք բարոյական խրատներ եմ կարդում  արդարության համար ասեմ, որ դասախոսին խաբելով էլ եմ ստացել, կաշառքով էլ, ինչ ֆինտ կա աշխարհի վրա փորձել եմ :LOL: (հասկանում եմ, որ գլխիս հիմա շան լափ եք թափելու բարոյախրատական առակներով, բայց դե կարայի էտ էլ չասեի :Wink: )[/QUOTE]

+1 անկեղծության համար :Smile:

----------


## MSGM

Ինձ թվում է այս վիճակի մեղավորները և՛ կաշառք տվողներն են, և՛ վերցնողները, բայց քանի դեռ կան տվողները, վերցնողներ միշտ էլ կգտնվեն: Իսկ տվողներ կլինեն այնքան ժամանակ, միչև որ մարդիկ չգիտակցեն, որ հեչ էլ ամեն մարդու պետք չի 2 հատ համալսարան ավարտած լինել կյանքում հաջողության հասնելու կամ էլ ընդամենը պրեստիժի համար, ոչ էլ պետք է դոկտորական կոչում ստանալ բանակից ազատվելու համար: Շատ երկրներում մարդիկ դա հասկացել են, և ամեն մեկը սովորում է այնքան, ինչքան իր կարողությունները թույլ են տալիս:
Ինչ վերաբերում է վիճակի բարելավմանը, կրեդիտային համակարգի ներմուծումը բուհերում վիճակը որոշ չափով փոխել է, դպրոցական համակարգում էլ ավագ դպրոցներ են ստեղծում, հազար ու մի բարեփոխում են անում, բայց ոնցոր իրանք էլ չեն հասկանում` ինչ են անում:
Հայաստանում կրթական նոր մշակույթ ստեղծելու համար Այբ կրթական հիմնադրամը որոշ ծրագրեր ունի. պատրաստվում են "Հայկական դպրոց" բացել, որտեղ կրթությունը պետք է լինի բոլորովին նոր որակի: Տեսնենք` ինչ կստացվի:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010), Tig (09.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010), Մանոն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Ալիք

հարցը նրանում է, որ կուզենայի որ այս քննարկումը լոկ մկների ժողով չլիներ..


Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, սխալ արտահայտություն ստացվեց , ներող կլինեք :Sorry:

----------

Tig (13.04.2010)

----------


## Armeno

3 տարի հետո կենդանացավ թեմաս  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

> 3 տարի հետո կենդանացավ թեմաս


ՈՒ դա շատ վատ է, որովհետև նշանակում է, որ խնդիրը ոչ միայն չի վերացել, այլ նույնիսկ վերաճել է գերխնդրի :Sad:

----------


## Katka

> ՈՒ դա շատ վատ է, որովհետև նշանակում է, որ խնդիրը ոչ միայն չի վերացել, այլ նույնիսկ վերաճել է գերխնդրի


Գերխնդրի չի վերաճել:

----------


## Tig

Գուցե և գերխնդիր չի, բայց որ խնդիրա, ու շատ լուրջ՝ դա փաստա…
ԲՈՒՀ-երում ես գերխնդիր չեմ տեսնում, նույնիսկ եթե ուսանողը կաշառքա տալիս, նա ինչոր տեղ գիտակցումա դա և կարող է կողմնորոշվել ու ընտրություն կատարել կաշառք տալու ու սովորելու միջև: Այսինքն նա պիտի գիտակցի, որ եկելա ԲՈւՀ, ուրեման պիտի սովորի, թե չէ իմաստը որնա՞: Ես չեմ ասում թե մենք մեր ժամանակ սովորել ենք, մենք էլ ենք գլուխ պահել ու դրա համար հետո ես փոշմանում… Բայց մեկա ԲՈւՀում մարդու գիտակցությունը ավելի բարձրա քան դպրոցում: Դպրոցում երեխայի սովորել չսովորելու, կամ կաշառք տալ չտալու խնդիրը առավելապես ընկածա ծնողի ուսերին, իսկ այսօր ոչ բոլոր ծնողներն են դա գիտակցում, էլ ուր մնաց թե երեխաները կարողանան ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեն…

----------


## Katka

> Գուցե և գերխնդիր չի, բայց որ խնդիրա, ու շատ լուրջ՝ դա փաստա…
> ԲՈՒՀ-երում ես գերխնդիր չեմ տեսնում, նույնիսկ եթե ուսանողը կաշառքա տալիս, նա ինչոր տեղ գիտակցումա դա և կարող է կողմնորոշվել ու ընտրություն կատարել կաշառք տալու ու սովորելու միջև: Այսինքն նա պիտի գիտակցի, որ եկելա ԲՈւՀ, ուրեման պիտի սովորի, թե չէ իմաստը որնա՞: Ես չեմ ասում թե մենք մեր ժամանակ սովորել ենք, մենք էլ ենք գլուխ պահել ու դրա համար հետո ես փոշմանում… Բայց մեկա ԲՈւՀում մարդու գիտակցությունը ավելի բարձրա քան դպրոցում: Դպրոցում երեխայի սովորել չսովորելու, կամ կաշառք տալ չտալու խնդիրը առավելապես ընկածա ծնողի ուսերին, իսկ այսօր ոչ բոլոր ծնողներն են դա գիտակցում, էլ ուր մնաց թե երեխաները կարողանան ճիշտ կողմնորոշվեն…


Գերխնդիրը հայի մենթալիթեթն է, ավելի ճիշտ՝ այսօրվա սվաղած հայի մտածելակերպը:: Կաշան եփում է, հետո ասում՝ համով չի: Թափել չի կարա, փոխել էլ չի ուզում:  Ծնողը եթե չտա, դասատուն էլ չի պահանջի: Ուղղակի գիտես՝ ինչն է գերխնդիր. ես՝ որպես ծնող, գնամ ու սկսեմ պահանջել, այլ ծնողներ հեռու կքաշվեն ու կողքիս չեն կանգնի, բայց հաջորդ պահին մեծ-մեծ կխոսան՝ բա սենց, բա նենց: Այ դա գերխնդիր է:

----------

Tig (26.04.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ժողովուրդ ջան.. մի րոպե...ասեմ ձեզ մի պարզ ճշմարտություն`  եթե ուսանողը/աշակերտը սովորող ա, սովորելու համար ա ընդունվել ԲՈՒՀ/դպրոց, եթե հույսը մենակ իր գիրելիքների վրա ա դնում, այլ ոչ թե` պապայի գրպանի, ոչ մի դասախոս կամիկաձե չի, որ նման ուսանողից/աշակերտից կաշառք ուզի.... ուսանողները/աշակերտները համ չեն սովորում, համ դասերի չեն գալիս, համ էլ ուզում են քննությունից չկտրվեն... ու էտ ժանակակ ի հայտ ա գալիս ՄԵԾՆ փրկարար կաշառք ձյաձյան... խեղճ ու սովալլուկ դասախոսներին գայթակղեցնում են գումարներով /ինչն էլ, չեմ ողջունում, բայց վերջիններիս կողմից մեծ ուրախությամբ ընդունվում ա, քանի որ մեր դասախոսները, մեր դոցենտները ու պրոֆեսորները, ստանում են չնչին գումար. կաշառակերության հարցում մեր կրթական սիստեմը միշտ համեմատում են արտերկրի սիստեմի հետ` "ոնց ա... Արտասահմանում կաշառք չկա... լավ ա...", բայց հաշվի չեն առնում մի շաաաաատ պստլիկ մանրուք` մեր դասախոսների ու էնտեղի դասախոսների աշխատավարձը/: 
Նույն ուսանողը, ով ժամանակին կաշառքի միջոցով փրկել ա իր կաշին, հիմա շեփորահարում ա` "Կաշառակերությունը կրթական սիստեմում... ահավոոոոոր ա... չի կարելի սենց.." Արի ու մի ասա` ժամանակին սովորեիր, դու ինքդ կաշառք չտայիր....
Ես սովորել եմ ԵՊՀի Ռոմանագերմանական ֆակուլտետում,առանց որևէ կաշառքի ստացել եմ կարմիր դիպլոմ, բայց որ առավել կարևոր ա, ստացել եմ գիտելիքի մի մեեեեեծ պաշար, ինչի համար հիմա խոնարհվում եմ իմ դասախոսների առջև:

----------

Chilly (28.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (28.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

Հա Արաքս ջան, ճիշտ ես՝ աշխատավարձ, աշխատավարձ ու էլի աշխատավարձ…

----------

Էլիզե (28.04.2010)

----------


## Agni

Տիգ ջան ես էլ միանում եմ Elize-ի ասածներին ու ուզում եմ ասեմ էդքան էլ անմխիթար վիճակ չի, այսինքն սովորողը սովորումա առանց կաշառքի ու առանց որևէ  ճնշումների: Ես էլ սովորել եմ ԵՊՀ-ում ու ո՝չ կաշառք եմ տվել, ո՝չ էլ ականատես եմ եղել կաշառք վերցնողի: Մեր կուրսում դա մեծ *ամոթ* էր, եթե լսեինք՝ մեկը փորձա կատարել կաշառք տալու:

----------

Tig (28.04.2010), Էլիզե (28.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան ես էլ միանում եմ Elize-ի ասածներին ու ուզում եմ ասեմ էդքան էլ անմխիթար վիճակ չի, այսինքն սովորողը սովորումա առանց կաշառքի ու առանց որևէ  ճնշումների: Ես էլ սովորել եմ ԵՊՀ-ում ու ո՝չ կաշառք եմ տվել, ո՝չ էլ ականատես եմ եղել կաշառք վերցնողի: Մեր կուրսում դա մեծ *ամոթ* էր, եթե լսեինք՝ մեկը փորձա կատարել կաշառք տալու:


Ինգա ջան, ես ավելի շատ դպրոցների մասին եմ մտահոգվում: ԲՈՒՀ-երում ամեն ինչ պարզա…

----------


## Katka

> Ինգա ջան, ես ավելի շատ դպրոցների մասին եմ մտահոգվում: ԲՈՒՀ-երում ամեն ինչ պարզա…


Բա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Ո՞նց է պետք անել դպրոցներում:

----------


## Tig

> Բա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Ո՞նց է պետք անել դպրոցներում:


Որ իմանաի ինչ առաջարկեի էնա միանգամից կգրեի էլի… :Smile: 

Չգիտեմ, երևի դպրոցներում հասարակական կարգով ծնող կոմիտեներա պետք կազմավորել ու համեմատաբար «պարապ» ծնողներին ընդգրկել էդ կոմիտեների կազմի մեջ ու որ իրանք զբաղվեն նման խնդիրներով ու համապատասխան թերացումենարի վերաբերյալ դիմեն համապատասխան տեղեր… :Think:  կատարեն համապատասխան միջոցառումներ ՝ օրինակ, բոլոր ծնողներին օրենսդրական որոշակի նորմերի հետ ծանոթացում… և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ…

----------


## Katka

> Որ իմանաի ինչ առաջարկեի էնա միանգամից կգրեի էլի…
> 
> Չգիտեմ, երևի դպրոցներում հասարակական կարգով ծնող կոմիտեներա պետք կազմավորել ու *համեմատաբար «պարապ» ծնողներին ընդգրկել էդ կոմիտեների կազմի մեջ ու որ իրանք զբաղվեն նման խնդիրներով ու համապատասխան թերացումենարի վերաբերյալ դիմեն համապատասխան տեղեր*… կատարեն համապատասխան միջոցառումներ ՝ օրինակ, բոլոր ծնողներին օրենսդրական որոշակի նորմերի հետ ծանոթացում… և այլ նմանատիպ բաներ…


Բամբասանքից էն կողմ բան չի լինի  :Jpit: 
 Միակ ելքը գիտես որն է՝ «Իմ երեխան ամենլավն է» լոզունգի վերաիմաստավորում: Պարտադիր չի, որ իմ երեխան լինի այն, ինչ ես եմ նկարել, այլ այն, ինչ ինքը իրականում է: Կոմիտե, սովխոզ, կոլխոզ մեր մոտ մկների ժողովից էն կողմ չի գնում :Scenic:

----------


## Tig

> .....
>  Միակ ելքը գիտես որն է՝ «Իմ երեխան ամենլավն է» լոզունգի վերաիմաստավորում: Պարտադիր չի, որ իմ երեխան լինի այն, ինչ ես եմ նկարել, այլ այն, ինչ ինքը իրականում է: .....


Ինձ թվումա սա ավելի բարդա իրականացնելը քան թե մկների ժողովից ու բանբասանքներին էն կողմ անցնելը…
Ուղղակի խելքները գլխներին ու էնտուզիազմով լի ծնողներա պետք հավաքագրել…

----------


## Katka

> Ուղղակի խելքները գլխներին ու էնտուզիազմով լի ծնողներա պետք հավաքագրել…


 Անկապ առաջարկ արեցիր :Smile:  Ծնողը ծնող է:

----------


## Gayl

> Գերխնդիրը հայի մենթալիթեթն է, ավելի ճիշտ՝ այսօրվա սվաղած հայի մտածելակերպը:: Կաշան եփում է, հետո ասում՝ համով չի: Թափել չի կարա, փոխել էլ չի ուզում:  Ծնողը եթե չտա, դասատուն էլ չի պահանջի: Ուղղակի գիտես՝ ինչն է գերխնդիր. ես՝ որպես ծնող, գնամ ու սկսեմ պահանջել, այլ ծնողներ հեռու կքաշվեն ու կողքիս չեն կանգնի, բայց հաջորդ պահին մեծ-մեծ կխոսան՝ բա սենց, բա նենց: Այ դա գերխնդիր է:


Սա գերխնդիր չէ, ասելը հեշտ է գործի մեջ թաթախվելն է դժվար:
Ուսուցչին մի քանի գրոշ փող են շպրտում ասում են ապրի, էն էլ դիմում է այլ ձևերի, հետո ինչքան շատ է վերձնում էնքան ագահ է դառնում:

----------

Tig (28.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Սա գերխնդիր չէ, ասելը հեշտ է գործի մեջ թաթախվելն է դժվար:
> Ուսուցչին մի քանի գրոշ փող են շպրտում ասում են ապրի, էն էլ դիմում է այլ ձևերի, հետո ինչքան շատ է վերձնում էնքան ագահ է դառնում:


Լավ էլի, սաղ բողոքում են, դե հա գերխնդիր է, ասում եմ գերխնդիր է ու ասում եմ գործի մեջ թաթախվեք: Gayl, դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում ի՞նչ անենք:  Ստեղծեցինք ծնողական կոմիտե, հետո ասենք ինչ-որ չափով կարողացանք հարթել ծնողների շերտավորումը՝ գերհարուստները, շուստրի-մուստրիները ու խեղճ ու կրակները: Մյուս կողմից էլ «սոված դասատուները», բա հետո՞:

----------


## Tig

> Անկապ առաջարկ արեցիր Ծնողը ծնող է:


Ինչի ծնողը մարդ չի՞ : Չհասկացա առաջարկս անկապ բնութագրելդ…
Ծնողը են մարդնա որը ամենաշատը պիտի շահագրգռված լինի սենց հարցերի նորմալ լուծման համար…
Խելքը գլխին ասելով ինկատի ունեմ համեմատաբար ինտելեկտով բարձր մարդկանց, կարելիյա նաև ոչ ծնողներ ընդգրկել: Ասենք օրինակ կարողա մարդիկ լինեն, որ զուտ հասարակական հիմունքներուվ կցանկանան զբաղվել նման հարցերով, ես ուղակի ծնող եմ ասում քանի որ ամենաշահագրգիռ անձը նա պիտի լինի…

----------


## Katka

> *Ուղղակի խելքները գլխներին ու էնտուզիազմով լի ծնողներա պետք հավաքագրել*…


Անկապ էր, որովհետեւ չես նշում ով հավաքագրի, ոնց հավաքագրի... Հետեւողական ծնողը կարա գլուխ բերի նաեւ առանց խելքները գլխների ու էնտուզիազմով ծնողների: Հետո մեր ժամանակներից դեռ ծնողական ժողով էին անում, որոշում ու խնդրի ներկայացումը, առաջ մղելը դնում «շուստրի-մուստրիի» ուսերին: :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ էլի, սաղ բողոքում են, դե հա գերխնդիր է, ասում եմ գերխնդիր է ու ասում եմ գործի մեջ թաթախվեք: Gayl, դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում ի՞նչ անենք:  Ստեղծեցինք ծնողական կոմիտե, հետո ասենք ինչ-որ չափով կարողացանք հարթել ծնողների շերտավորումը՝ գերհարուստները, շուստրի-մուստրիները ու խեղճ ու կրակները: Մյուս կողմից էլ «սոված դասատուները», բա հետո՞:


Եթե նախարարությունը թույլ է տալիս կաշառք վերձնել ուրեմն դու ոչինչ էլ չես կարող անել, իսկ ցանկացած առաջարկ կդիտարկվի միայն տեսություն :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Եթե նախարարությունը թույլ է տալիս կաշառք վերձնել ուրեմն դու ոչինչ էլ չես կարող անել, իսկ ցանկացած առաջարկ կդիտարկվի միայն տեսություն


Gayl ջան, վեր*ց*նել: :Smile: 
Հա, ուզում եմ ասել առաջարկ անելը դեռ գործի կեսն է, առաջարկը պետք է առաջ բրդել: Այ տենց մտածում ենք, որ նախարարությունը ելել է շալակներս, մենք էլ քաշ ենք տալիս: Նախարարությունը կապ չունի, համախոհներդ քիչ են: :Wink:

----------

Gayl (28.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան, վեր*ց*նել:
> Հա, ուզում եմ ասել առաջարկ անելը դեռ գործի կեսն է, առաջարկը պետք է առաջ բրդել: Այ տենց մտածում ենք, որ նախարարությունը ելել է շալակներս, մենք էլ քաշ ենք տալիս: Նախարարությունը կապ չունի, համախոհներդ քիչ են:


Ոչ թե մտածում ենք այ այդպես է, ստիպում են, որ ենթարկվես իրենց խաղի կանոններին ու պետք է ենթարկվես,չենթարկվել չկա:
Համախոհներ չկան և չեն էլ լինի, ուստի պետք է ավելի ռեալ խնդիրին նայել, չպետք է ասել «որ համախոհներ լինեն...» այդպիսի բան իրականության մեջ չկա և իմաստ էլ չունի ենթադրել:

----------


## Shah

Ամենաշատը Երևանի և Վանաձորի պոլիտեխնիկներում եմ հանդիպել կոռուպցիա, բայց արդեն ուշ ա ինչ որ բան անել*, բացի դրանից ինչի՞ համար անել, բոլորին էլ ձեռք ա տալիս տենց ապրելը... սովորողը միշտ էլ սովորում ա :Smile: 

* - դատական գործեր են բացվել Վանաձորի պոլիտեխնիկի որոշ դասախոսների դեմ... Իսկականից արդեն չափը անցնում էին իմ ժամանակ.. Աղջիկ թե տղա հավաքում էին էդ գումարը, արդեն կարևոր չէր սովորող ա թե չէ..
Դասախոսը ինչքան էլ ուզում ա "սոված" լինի, չեմ կարա արդարացում գտնեմ կաշառք վերցնելու համար... հեչ որ չլի արժանապատվության համար:

----------

Inana (14.08.2010)

----------


## Reh32

վայ  ահավոր  ա. Նենց  տպավորություն  ա,  որ  հետխորհրդային  երկրներից  ամենաշատը  կաշառքը  մեր  ազգի  մեջ  ա  մնացել. Հասարակ  բան  մեքենայիս  մեջ  գազ  են  լցնում,  հերիք  չի  ուրեմն  իրանց  գազի  փող  եմ  2200  դրամ  տալիս պետք  ա  500  դրամ  էլ  կաշառք  տամ  լցնողին,  չգիտեն  խի. ախպեր,  ավելի  լավա  գրեք  պատին  կպցրեք  գամ  հանգիստ  խղճով  ձեզ  2700 տամ,  քան  թե  կաշառք  տամ,  ու  ամենաահավորը,  որ  տալիս  եմ, որ  յանի  լավ  լցնեն,  էն  էլ  նույն  բանն  ա  տալն  ու  չտալը,  ուֆ  շատ  շեղվեցի. մեր  բուհում  կոնսերվատորիայում  ահավոր  ա, 3000 դոլար  ընդունվելն  ա. իսկ  ամբիոնի  վարիչ  ունենք, որ  ուսանողներին  կանչում  ա  մոտը,  ու ուղարկում խանութ, մի հատ  մեծ  ցուցակով.  ու  արաղը  անպակասա  ցուցակից, ու  էտ  7 հազարանոց  ցուցակի  համար  տալիս  ա  1500 դրամ  փող. իսկ  էն  խեղճ  դուդուկ  նվագողներին  սաղ  օրը  թաղում  ա  ուղարկում,  ու  պահանջում  ա, որ  թաղման փողերը  իրան  բերեն  տան.  վոբշմ  զզվելի  ա,

----------


## Սամսար

> Ոչ թե մտածում ենք այ այդպես է, ստիպում են, որ ենթարկվես իրենց խաղի կանոններին ու պետք է ենթարկվես,չենթարկվել չկա:
> Համախոհներ չկան և չեն էլ լինի, ուստի պետք է ավելի ռեալ խնդիրին նայել, չպետք է ասել «որ համախոհներ լինեն...» այդպիսի բան իրականության մեջ չկա և իմաստ էլ չունի ենթադրել:


Կարևորն ընտանիքն է։ Ես, կինս ու երեխաներս համախոհներ ենք ու ուսուցիչներին ու դպրոցի տնօրենին (դրամահավաքների միջոցով) կաշառք չենք տալիս։ Թող իրենք էլ մեզ նման աշխատավարձով ապրեն։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝ 12:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝ 12:10 ----------




> Լավ էլի, սաղ բողոքում են, դե հա գերխնդիր է, ասում եմ գերխնդիր է ու ասում եմ գործի մեջ թաթախվեք: Gayl, դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում ի՞նչ անենք: Ստեղծեցինք ծնողական կոմիտե, հետո ասենք ինչ-որ չափով կարողացանք հարթել ծնողների շերտավորումը՝ գերհարուստները, շուստրի-մուստրիները ու խեղճ ու կրակները: Մյուս կողմից էլ «սոված դասատուները», բա հետո՞:


Պայքար,պայքար մինչև վերջ։ Մեր տեղը մեր գործը ոչ ոք էլ չի անի։

----------


## Սամսար

Ժող, էսօր երեխեքս դպրոցից եկան, ասացին, թե դպրոցում (ավագ դպրոց է) մի քանի ոստիկան է շրջում ու միշտ էլ շրջելու է։ Զարմացա։ Պատասխանեցին, թե անցյալ ուստարի միջադեպ է եղել։ Վեցերորդ դասարանցի մի տղա քացով խփել ա ֆիզկուլտի ուսուցչուհու փորին, այն բանից հետո, երբ ուսուցչուհին փորձել է ընդասմենը կարգի հրավիրել տղային։ Փոքրս ականատես է եղել։ Հետո՝ տղան մնացել է «սովորելու», ուսուցչուհին կամավոր հեռացել է դպրոցից։ 

Երեխեքս ասում են, թե տեսահսկող խցիկներ են նաև տեղադրելու...

Ով ի՞նչ գիտի, ուրիշ ավագ դպրոցներում էլ են ոստիկաններ շրջում...

----------


## Արամ

Ծրագն ու Մաթ անալիզը իրար հետ 100 հազար, դիմել դեկանատ գործարքի համար:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Ծրագն ու Մաթ անալիզը իրար հետ 100 հազար, դիմել դեկանատ գործարքի համար:


Ետ ինչ ակցիայա: Նման գներ եսոր երևի ոչ մի ֆակուլտետում չէս գտին: էտքանով մենակ անալիզ չեն դնի

----------

